# Liste (Menü) innerhalb eines DIVs zentrieren



## deluxeondecks (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte eine Liste, welche das Menü darstellt, innerhalb eines Divs zentrieren. Das ganze ist auch schon zentriert, wenn man den Punkt vor einem Listenelement einblendet. Hab schon viel mit margin probiert, aber darauf reagiert die Liste gar nicht. Hier mal mein Code:

HTML:

```
<div class="menuContent">	
	<ul class="container"> 
		<li><a href="#"><?php echo MENU_ITEM_CURRENT; ?></a></li>
		<li><a href="#" ><?php echo MENU_ITEM_COMPANY; ?></a></li>
	</ul>	
</div>
```

CSS:

```
DIV.menuContent
{
	width: 185px;
	float: left;
	min-height: 400px;
	background-image: url("../images/layout/menuContent.jpg");
}

.container ul {
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0;
}

.container li { 
	font-family: Auriol;
	font-size: 16px;
	font-weight: bold;
	list-style-type: none;
	text-align: center;
	border: 1px yellow solid;
	background-image: url("../images/btn_background.png");
}

.container a {
	display: block;
	height: 30px;
	width: 140px;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	padding-top: 10px;
	text-decoration: none;
}

.container a:hover {
	background-image: url("../images/_btn_background.png");
	color: #FFFFFF;
}
```

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## hoctar (23. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du weißt wie groß dein .menuContent ist dann z.B. so:

```
.menuContent
{
    width: 100%;
    min-height: 400px;
    background-image: url("../images/layout/menuContent.jpg");
}

.container {
    margin: 0 auto;
    padding: 0;
    width: 185px;
}
```


----------



## deluxeondecks (23. Dezember 2010)

Danke, hat super geklappt. Wenn du mir nur noch erklären könntest, warum es funktioniert bei ".container" und nicht bei ".container ul"?

Schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## Dockmodus (24. Dezember 2010)

deluxeondecks hat gesagt.:


> Danke, hat super geklappt. Wenn du mir nur noch erklären könntest, warum es funktioniert bei ".container" und nicht bei ".container ul"?
> 
> Schöne Weihnachten.


Weil dein definierter CSS-Selektor für Nachfahrenelemente (.container ul {}) mit dem HTML-Auszug keine Übereinstimmung findet.

Und für den möglich anzunehmenden Fall, dass in der Zukunft mal die Breite des fliessenden Menüs nicht bekannt ist, gibt's ein Rezept: Centering Float Left Menus

Guten Rutsch danach ;-)


----------



## akali (26. März 2013)

Hallo meine Lieben,

Ich habe die oben angesprochenenen CSS-Styles versucht um ein Menü zu zentrieren. Leider erfolglos.
http://www.christlieb.eu/ct 
Wie kann ich das menü dort mittig zentrieren?

LG Akali


----------

